# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Seutulippu toi vaihto-oikeuden kulkuvälineestä toiseen

## RSS

Seutulippu toi vaihto-oikeuden kulkuvälineestä toiseen

Kesäkuussa 1986 käyttöön otettu seutulippu toi matkustajille saumattoman vaihto-oikeuden kulkuvälineestä toiseen Helsingissä, Espoossa, Kauniaisissa ja Vantaalla. Seutulipun myötä matkustajat pääsivät hankkimasta erikseen Matkahuollon, kuntien, liikennöitsijöiden ja Valtionrautateiden monenlaisia lippuja. Yksi lippu kelpasi kaikilla matkoilla ja kaikissa kulkuvälineissä.

Vielä 25 vuotta sitten ei päästy kokonaan eroon lippuvalikoiman kirjavuudesta. Seutuliput olivat erihintaisia eri kuntien asukkaille ja alennuslippujen myöntämisperusteet poikkesivat toisistaan. Nyt hinnoitteluperiaatteet on saatu yhtenäistettyä. Erilaisista pahvilipuista ja kantakorteista vapauduttiin matkakortin myötä vuonna 2001, kun kaikki liput voitiin ladata yhdelle ja samalle kortille.

Vuonna 2001 käyttöön otettuja sinisiä matkakortteja ehdittiin jakaa kaikkiaan 1,4 miljoonaa, ennen kuin korttien vaihtaminen ISO-standardin mukaisiin kortteihin alkoi marraskuussa 2009. Uudet vihreät kortit ovat osa laajaa lippu- ja informaatiojärjestelmän uudistamishanketta, ja niitä on tällä hetkellä käytössä noin 800 000. Matkakortti saa vuosittaisissa asiakastyytyväisyystutkimuksissa varsin myönteistä palautetta ja valtaosa vastaajista pitää sitä itselleen sopivana ja helppokäyttöisenä.

Seutulipun hinta on noussut maltillisesti

25-vuotissyntymäpäivää juhlivan Seutulipun hinta on noussut varsin maltillisesti. Kun seutuliput otettiin käyttöön neljännesvuosisata sitten, aikuisten kertalippu maksoi 9 markkaa eli noin 2,61 euroa. Nyt lipun saa neljällä eurolla, eli hinta on noussut 53 %. Nousu on varsin vähäistä, jos sitä vertaa esimerkiksi kaukoliikenteen bussilippujen hintoihin, jotka ovat Linja-autoliiton tilaston mukaan kaksinkertaistuneet parinkymmenen vuoden aikana.

Pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaat ostivat ensimmäiset aikuisten 30 päivän seutuliput keskimäärin 217,50 markalla eli noin 63,10 eurolla. Tänä vuonna lipun hinta on 90,30 euroa eli nousua on 43 %. Sitä voi pitää erittäin kohtuullisena, sillä Tilastokeskuksen elinkustannusindeksin mukaan elinkustannukset ovat nousseet samana aikana 79 %.

Lippuyhteistyö laajenee, sopimuksia valmistellaan Sipoon ja Järvenpään kanssa

HSL valmistelee parhaillaan yhdessä Sipoon ja Järvenpään kanssa kuntien liittymistä mukaan HSL:n seutulippualueeseen. Päätöksiä asiasta tehtäneen syksyllä, ja tavoitteena on yhteistyön aloittaminen vuoden 2012 alusta. Viime vuonna valmistuneen HSL:n ja kehyskuntien selvityksen mukaan joukkoliikenneyhteistyö merkitsee matkustajille edullisempia lippuja ja saumattomampaa liikkumista Helsingin seudun työssäkäyntialueella. Pidemmällä aikavälillä on mahdollista laajentaa myös linjastoa ja lisätä vuoromääriä.

Vuonna 2006 ja 2007 lippuyhteistyöhön mukaan tulleiden Keravan ja Kirkkonummen kokemukset ovat olleet myönteisiä. Molemmissa kunnissa matkustajamäärät ovat kasvaneet muutoksen myötä huomattavasti. Keravalaisista matkakortin on hankkinut 9 600 ja kirkkonummelalaisista kortti on 11 800:lla. Keravalla on pystytty lisäämään myös bussivuoroja. Kerava ja Kirkkonummi muodostavat taksa-alueen kolmannen vyöhykkeen. Lisäksi HSL:lla on lippuyhteistyösopimuksia useiden kehyskuntien kanssa.

Lisätietoja: toimitusjohtaja Suvi Rihtniemi, puh. 050 565 8884



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------

